# First Attempt at Smoking Cheese (QView)



## thebig1 (Dec 4, 2016)

I picked up an AMNPS last week along with a ton of apple pellets. I went out after church and picked up a 5lb block of pepper jack. I'm looking forward to seeing if I am successful. 

http://s844.photobucket.com/user/cstrickland4/media/20161204_140956_zpszgck9urx.jpg.html]


http://s844.photobucket.com/user/cstrickland4/media/20161204_140950_zpsabp0bcjx.jpg.html]


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2016)

Should be tasty!


----------



## thebig1 (Dec 4, 2016)

And here's the end result. It really darkened up as it sat and cooled. It's got a decent flavor. I smoked it for 2 1/2 hours. 

It worked just fine in my offset. 


http://s844.photobucket.com/user/cstrickland4/media/20161204_181112_zps80tv7ime.jpg.html]


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 4, 2016)

Looks like you nailed it.   Be prepared, you and your family will be hooked now!


----------



## thebig1 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm thinking that you're right. It's amazing how easy it can be with the AMNPS.


----------



## xray (Dec 4, 2016)

Looks great Chad! Now smoke some more so that you have a steady supply.

I smoked about 20lbs last year, sadly I'm down to my last block of muenster.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 4, 2016)

I use the tube in my vertical offset all the time.    Works like a charm.

Great looking cheese.


----------



## thebig1 (Dec 4, 2016)

Xray said:


> Looks great Chad! Now smoke some more so that you have a steady supply.
> 
> I smoked about 20lbs last year, sadly I'm down to my last block of muenster.



I'll be honest with you X, I'd seriously like a second opinion. I still don't know the difference between the "smoke", such as thin blue smoke. I have no clue how you would get TBS with a smoldering smoke.

I obviously don't want to know what they mean by a bitter smoke flavor either.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> I'll be honest with you X, I'd seriously like a second opinion. I still don't know the difference between the "smoke", such as thin blue smoke. I have no clue how you would get TBS with a smoldering smoke.
> 
> I obviously don't want to know what they mean by a bitter smoke flavor either.


Your cheese looks fantastic!

Here's the difference between thin blue smoke & thick white smoke.

On the left = Bad, on the right = Good













4413f884_smokegoodvsevil.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016






Al


----------



## xray (Dec 5, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> I'll be honest with you X, I'd seriously like a second opinion. I still don't know the difference between the "smoke", such as thin blue smoke. I have no clue how you would get TBS with a smoldering smoke.
> 
> I obviously don't want to know what they mean by a bitter smoke flavor either.



Al pretty much nailed it. The tray in your offset will work just fine. I use the tube in my cabinet style propane smoker, works good.


----------

